# Getting  X to work - intel 965 adapter



## rahulsinner (Apr 19, 2009)

H,

I am sure this question would have come up quite a few times. Please note that I ain't a unix/linux/bsd newbie before posting your responses.

I installed FreeBSD 7 on my laptop and have been trying to get X to run for a day now. 

My initial try with "X -configure" fails saying:

```
List of video drivers:
ati
atimisc
r128
radeon
i810
nv
via
intel
vesa
vga
No devices to configure. Configuration failed.
```

When it failed, I wrote an xorg.conf myself using the intel driver. The dispaly adapter is Intel 965GM(Mobile 965 Express Integrated Graphics Controller). I am posting the relevant portion of my xorg.conf:


```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "Intel"
  Driver     "intel"
  BusID      "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier "Screen"
  Device     "Intel"
EndSection
```
I tried this with and without BusID and "X -config xorg.conf" is giving me the following error.

```
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:
no screens found
```

/val/log/Xorg.0.log doesn't reveal anything except one suspicious line about xf86EnableIO:


```
(WW) xf86EnableIO: Failed to open /dev/io for extended I/O(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal Server error:
no screens found
```
"Xorg -version" gives me the following:

```
X.org X server 1.4.0
Release Date : 5 September 2007
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE i386
```
I also tried the vesa driver. I believe it just involves the following.


```
Section "Device"
  Identifier "vesa"
  Driver     "vesa"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
  Identifier "screen 0"
  Device     "vesa"
EndSection
```
But to no avail. It still gave me the same results.

My first concern here is "X -configure" failing despite all the relevant drivers being present(just intel and vesa should do the trick). xorgconf did work but it gave me a vague xorg.conf which was using vga driver. It didn't work. I tried all the drivers - vga, vesa, intel, i810. 

pciconf -lv on my system reveals:

```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0: class=blah blah
```
Is that pci0 a cause of concern? 

PS - I ain't posting the actual files as:
* I am posting this from a different system.
* Posting the whole files and output creates unnecessary clutter.


----------



## rahulsinner (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh, and it would be helpful if someone could post his complete working xorg.conf file using intel driver.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 19, 2009)

Using 
	
	



```
tags would also be helpful. To anyone else.
```


----------



## rahulsinner (Apr 20, 2009)

Am new to this forum. Would comply with the practice next time.

BTW I got it solved. X wasn't coming up because I had my kernel security level pumped up. I reset it to normal and it worked fine.

I changed my /etc/rc.conf file to set the kernel security level to -1.


```
kern.securitylevel=-1
```

Any comments on why raising the kernel security level was stopping X from coming up? Is X considered insecure? Even if I start it with tcp disabled?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2009)

rahulsinner said:
			
		

> Any comments on why raising the kernel security level was stopping X from coming up? Is X considered insecure? Even if I start it with tcp disabled?


Running on level 1 or higher will prevent kernel modules from being loaded. IIRC the intel driver will load one (dri?) if it's not in the kernel.


----------

